# Older Spoon?



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 25, 2012)

All of the forks and spoons I have found so far are from the 40s-60s. I found this spoon today. Could this one be older? It is a lot thinner. My Dad thought that it might be a toy spoon. It is about 4 inches long.


----------



## epackage (Aug 25, 2012)

Spoons were smaller back in the day because people were tinier...[8D]


----------



## Ratzilla (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks turn of the century-ish...any marks on the back?


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 25, 2012)

Maybe a salt spoon? or did I just invent something? [8|]


----------



## bostaurus (Aug 25, 2012)

There are salt spoons but they are very tiny and the bowl is usually kind of round.


----------



## epackage (Aug 25, 2012)

It's a Demitasse Spoon by the way...[]

 Demitasse literally means Half Cup...[]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks like a teaspoon to me, Ryan.




From.
 The bowl looks too large for a half teaspoon...

 Then there is that demitasse, whose name escaped me until just now... [8D]


----------



## epackage (Aug 25, 2012)

Surf may be right, but considering the spoon is only 4 inches long , and I have a bunch of Paterson spoons that size, I'll stick with Demitasse


----------



## hunting262 (Aug 26, 2012)

If got a few spoons and forks they are engraved.on the back but I don't know what they say. I'm hoping they are sterling silver [][][]


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 26, 2012)

Could you post some pictures? We maybe could tell you if they are silver or not.


----------

